# fuso parts



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

Hello, i found a 1987 mitsubishi fuso that was bought in 1993. Its got 18,000 original miles... It was used on a golf course. My mechanic looked at it, he said it is mechanically perfect. It looks like it was in a demo derby though.. needs new doors and a grille.. Does anyone know where i can get parts at for this.. Oh and he only wants $800 for the truck.... thanks


----------



## Lawn Pro Enterprises (Apr 8, 2003)

i own a mitsu FG 434 4x4 its a 1991 with 250000 miles on it i have had no problems exept normal maint parts are for the most part a dealer only item show me any american pickup that brakes last 100000 miles diesel engine is original and gets 14 mpg . I tow 10000lbs daily 9 ft fisher plow and 2.5 yd spreader . I wash it all the time AWSOME RIDE


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2004)

I can get you almost all the used parts you need. Call me at 860 250 9563 during the day and I'll try to help you. Craig


----------

